# Why does Punk yell "It's Clobberin' Time!" before his matches?



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

You mean CM Punk.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Of course I mean CM Punk.


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Of course I mean CM Punk.


I know. Just messing with you. People keep typing/saying "Punk" instead of CM Punk, like it's so hard to type 2 letters & then Punk. Anyway, apparently he's a big comic book fan, so maybe that's why he says it.


----------



## mstierle (Feb 1, 2010)

It's a reference to the band Sick of it All

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDkZOyuGIOo


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Maybe he's a Fantastic Four fan?


----------



## DESTINADO (Aug 16, 2011)

Its a little know fact that CM Punk's favorite superhero is The Thing & that's why he does it...or not but it sounds good right?


----------



## J-Rokk (Jul 5, 2007)

bkfestivus said:


> Maybe he's a Fantastic Four fan?


I concur with this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DESTINADO said:


> Its a little know fact that CM Punk's favorite superhero is The Thing & that's why he does it...or not but it sounds good right?


You got it right. He's a *huge* comic book nerd and loves The Thing.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Because it's clobberin' time.


----------



## DESTINADO (Aug 16, 2011)

Amber B said:


> You got it right. He's a *huge* comic book nerd and loves The Thing.


Who doesn't love The Thing? That's the real question here.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'd be more worried about that Cobra tattoo on his shoulder. He's an Anti American Traitor!


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought he was saying "it's morphin' time". Guess not.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Definitely because of The Thing! Somebody's slackin' on their comic book!


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

what time is it?? 










its clobberin time!

it is cool thing to do during his entrance


----------



## domericon (Aug 4, 2011)

oh boy...dont tell cole that he is a comic book nerd...


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I'd be more worried about that Cobra tattoo on his shoulder. He's an Anti American Traitor!


Punk has even admitted in interviews that his most desired movie role would be a Dreadnok. He does look like what I'd expect an associate of Zartan's to look like!


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Because he's a NERD![/Cole]



No reason it can't also be a Sick Of It All reference too, seeing as he's clearly a hardcore fan.


----------



## Draconique (Jun 28, 2011)

It is what makes him great. Fuck his promos and ring work.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

For two reasons:

1. He's a Fantastic 4 fan

2. Somebody is about to get their ass kicked.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Makes the inner comic book nerd inside me smile every time he does it.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

I'm just figuring out that was what he was saying, cool stuff


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Because he's a nerd who likes comic books.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Its awesome regardless.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

This is why I'm not over; when I go out before my matches I shout ITS HOWARD THE DUCK TIME


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

cuz hes a douche


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Cause he steals slogans/catch phrases. Fantastic four or a band, pepsi, G.i Joe, OMG the IWC is praising a copy cat..WOW ... Never liked punk, yeah punk with no CM, whats the big deal, what does it even stand for Cookie Monster ?


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

dude sucks big time Punk Rock community for sure sees him as a joke I mean that pepsi tattoo ripped that from Minor Threat which wouldn't be cool anyway just a terrible terrible representation.


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I'd be more worried about that Cobra tattoo on his shoulder. He's an Anti American Traitor!


I'd mark out if he cobra-lalala... to Sgt. Slaughter.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

DESTINADO said:


> Who doesn't love The Thing? That's the real question here.


Michael Chiklis?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Because it makes him cool. Seeing as he's cooler then every human being that's ever lived combined.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

hes a comic fan.


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

Massive Comic Book fan that's all, he's always on twitter updating he status' with new comic books hes brought and about to read!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

It's because the thing, not the band...hence the punch he does after.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Because someone's about to get clobbered.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd like to know what other explanation the OP was expecting.

Pretty obvious Thing reference bro.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Subtlety usage of the word bro, bro.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Because it's clobbering time. Duh.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

DoYouRealize? said:


> Subtlety usage of the word bro, bro.


Nothing subtle about bro bro.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

He's a fucking nerd, that's why.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Adramelech said:


> I'd like to know what other explanation the OP was expecting.
> 
> Pretty obvious Thing reference bro.


Not everyone reads superhero comic books man, I had no idea why he yelled that before his matches either.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

Now that he's face, is he gonna use that as a chant?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Guro of Sexy said:


> Now that he's face, is he gonna use that as a chant?


How? As in fans chanting "Cloberin' Time!" before he hits the GTS?


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

He makes a watch gesture and mouths 'what time is it,' to which the crowd replies 'it's clobbering time!'


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

WHAT THE???
BECAUSE IT'S CLOBBERING TIME!!! - THE HELL TYPE OF QUESTION IS THAT?


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

mstierle said:


> It's a reference to the band Sick of it All
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDkZOyuGIOo


*Mmh... no.*



bkfestivus said:


> Maybe he's a Fantastic Four fan?


*Yeah, that's more like it.*


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

"THE THING" from Fantastic four always says "It's clobbering time" before getting into a brawl


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

LegendofBaseball said:


> *Mmh... no.*


What, have you asked him personally that it's a reference to the Fantastic 4 and not the song?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Mike` said:


> Because it's clobberin' time.


`

Boom.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

Smoogle said:


> "THE THING" from Fantastic four always says "It's clobbering time" before getting into a brawl




^^^^^ This exactly.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jew5hM13FEc



IT'S CLOBBERIN TIME!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I think the OP got the answer after the fourth person said the same exact thing...


----------

